

Facebook Deals Is Live - joelrunyon
http://blog.facebook.com/blog.php?post=10150159110592131

======
icco
Am I the only one who doesn't get this whole deal phenomenon? Maybe it's
because I am in a small town or something, but I do not get it at all.

~~~
th0ma5
I think it may well be, or just that you're a systems person that has other
things to do when your bored than to buy things (or perhaps have less time or
inclination to try to find a deal on something you don't have an opportunity
to get, at least at that price) .... but you make me think of an important
aspect of this, is that I believe this sort of group buying (albeit
independently organized) I remember hearing about as a prominent, and even
mostly _rural_ phenomenon in China. Can anyone speak to this or compare and
contrast?

~~~
icco
Hmm, possibly. These deal sites (Groupon especially) have always been pitched
to me as a way to find out about deals at places you don't go often. For me, I
know all of the small shops (that's all our town really has, our ban on drive-
thrus really stops the chains from coming in) and I know which ones I like. I
visit often enough, so when they are having sales or events, I know they are
going down because the cashier told me last week, or I saw it on a sign as I
biked to work. Do you have any links explaining the "group buying" in china
you are talking about?

~~~
th0ma5
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tuangou> seems to be it!

------
th0ma5
This may be killer, as the general dynamic of Facebook enthusiasts are perhaps
the exact demographic for such a service.

------
vipivip
Should folks at groupon/livingsocial be worried?

------
bkaid
Yay for more spa and salon ad's shoved down my throat.

